# Exo terra construction, cement waterfall



## dendro_21 (May 29, 2011)

Hello
I'm decorating a Exo Terra 60x45x60 terrarium for dendrobates.
This is the process that has led.
I'm waiting for the cement to dry to paint the rock.
I hope you like it.
I will update.



































































waterfall video: 



more info: Mis Dendrobates.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks really good! Alot of detail and good planning to control the flow of water. 

I would suggest that you paint it with acrylic paints to give it an aged look before planting the vivarium.
Here is an example:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63294-my-vivarium-built-into-wall-2.html


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

looks good so far.

What size and type of pump are you using?


----------



## alfer (Jan 19, 2012)

LOL hi dendro21! 
as i said in your other post, i think your terrarium is quite cool!!!
i see that we are a lot of people from spain here! that's good.
see you!


----------



## dendro_21 (May 29, 2011)

first: sorry for taking! I am very busy.
the second, thanks!

okapi:
I'm going to paint with acrylic paint and I will set in that video (link) so cool.

jpstod:
I'm using a pump "Eheim Compact 300", small pump heheh

alfer:
happy to see you here.
I see many people in Spain. I hope you can help us and help 

I'll update when I can, I have really wanted to finish.

Any advice, idea or complaint?

Thanksss!!!


----------



## dendro_21 (May 29, 2011)

Well!

was my most anticipated moment jejejej
to see the finished painting, I had to ask a friend who knows the subject jejejej

I hope you enjoy!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------



## dendro_21 (May 29, 2011)

some pictures


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

That really good rock work! I really like the painting and how the water flows.

How did you cure the cement? Have you tested the pH yet? I'm concerned that your water's pH is going to be so basic that it burns your plants, mosses, and animals. I only mention this as I've been watching your build and I didn't see any mention of the curing of the cement.


----------



## dendro_21 (May 29, 2011)

thanks!

I poured vinegar for two days and then cleared it with water.
I will measure the pH before adding to the Dendrobates, so that nothing will happen.
thanks for comment!
I have not much information because I do not speak English well, sorry.
But in my web-blog I have put the information.

a greeting!


----------



## soulis (Sep 7, 2012)

very nice work thanks for sharing


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Bien trabajo!


----------

